# finally got one!



## newbslingshotter (Apr 7, 2014)

I have been chasing down this one squirrel for about 2 weeks now and i finally got him! Nailed him right in the side of the head with a .40 lead out of my pocket predator (thanks bill!) With a double tbb w/ 1-1\2 to 1 taper. This guy was so lucky to be alive, i named him wily. If squirrels paid for shaves and buzzcuts, i would be rich! I caught him on a limb at 50 yards and said "screw it, why not?" And took the shot. I was so surprised, world war three could have broken out without me noticing!


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Good shootint.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Congratulations. Double 1 1/2 to 1 tapers ! That is a serious band set. Which Pocket Predator ?


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

That is a lot of rubber! I doubt I could pull it.

Congratulations on the shot!!

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## newbslingshotter (Apr 7, 2014)

treefork said:


> Congratulations. Double 1 1/2 to 1 tapers ! That is a serious band set. Which Pocket Predator ?


I am using the seal sniper.


----------



## Whitewolf (Mar 13, 2014)

nice...


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

newbslingshotter said:


> I have been chasing down this one squirrel for about 2 weeks now and i finally got him! Nailed him right in the side of the head with a .40 lead out of my pocket predator (thanks bill!) With a double tbb w/ 1-1\2 to 1 taper. This guy was so lucky to be alive, i named him wily. If squirrels paid for shaves and buzzcuts, i would be rich! I caught him on a limb at 50 yards and said "screw it, why not?" And took the shot. I was so surprised, world war three could have broken out without me noticing!


Do what I do. Hang some cans high up in the trees to practice the elevated shots. Remember you need to bend back at your waist a little so you upper body maintains usual alignment. A couple sessions like this and your freezer will be full.


----------



## newbslingshotter (Apr 7, 2014)

treefork said:


> newbslingshotter said:
> 
> 
> > I have been chasing down this one squirrel for about 2 weeks now and i finally got him! Nailed him right in the side of the head with a .40 lead out of my pocket predator (thanks bill!) With a double tbb w/ 1-1\2 to 1 taper. This guy was so lucky to be alive, i named him wily. If squirrels paid for shaves and buzzcuts, i would be rich! I caught him on a limb at 50 yards and said "screw it, why not?" And took the shot. I was so surprised, world war three could have broken out without me noticing!
> ...


Thanks for the advice! But most of my shots at this one were at the same elevation as me or on the ground so i have no excuses.


----------



## bmlodge (Feb 26, 2013)

Nice. That is a hell of a band set, I know I couldn't pull that back. Maybe with my slingshot release aid from dankung but then the aim goes off a bit!


----------



## Jaximus (Jun 1, 2013)

Is TBB blue or black? That actually sounds like an interesting cut. Might have to try that. 50 yards, huh? Well done, newb.


----------



## newbslingshotter (Apr 7, 2014)

Jaximus said:


> Is TBB blue or black? That actually sounds like an interesting cut. Might have to try that. 50 yards, huh? Well done, newb.


 black.


----------



## bmlodge (Feb 26, 2013)

Ah, I thought it was Gold. Black isn't as bad as Gold to pull back. Wouldn't mind knowing the speed that shoots though. I just received a double black and a triple black 25mm cut from Bill Hay's which I'm looking forward to trying at some point. Never used black theraband before. All I know is it's thinner and shoots faster than gold.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I have eaten squirrel several times. It is not bad. Did you cook it yet?


----------



## crapshot (May 3, 2011)

you should try simple shots pre cut bands in 1 1/2 by 3/4 in .040 latex singles good with heavier ammo


----------



## newbslingshotter (Apr 7, 2014)

NaturalFork said:


> I have eaten squirrel several times. It is not bad. Did you cook it yet?


Yep! Fried the sucker up with garlic salt and he was delicious!


----------

